# Engine mount fluid !!!



## Mr. Bourbon

Hi
Any ideas on how to clean up the fluid from an expired engine mount?
I've tried brake cleaner,APC,ipa, etc... But still left with black residue.
Cheers


----------



## steelghost

What are you cleaning it up off?


----------



## Mr. Bourbon

Engine bay chassis.


----------



## chongo

Meguairs wheel brightener but ensure you use protective gear i.e. Rubber gloves and eye protection.


----------



## Mr. Bourbon

Ok, I'll give it a go. Thanks


----------



## chongo

Mr. Bourbon said:


> Ok, I'll give it a go. Thanks


http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/

Been meaning to try this as it's a lot cheaper than Meguairs wheel brightener :thumb:


----------



## Mr. Bourbon

Ok, so today i went through the box and I tried:
Bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet pro citrus degreaser/tar remover
Astonish alloy cleaner
IPA
Cellulose thinners
WD40 
white spirit
magic eraser

And the fluid marks/ runs are STILL there!
They almost look like wood stain on the lacquer free paint. Maybe I'll have to resort to 1500 wet and dry and hopefully not go through to the primer as I don't think the Meguiars wheel brightener will work now.


----------



## steelghost

It's a possibility that whatever got on the paint has stained it and simply won't come out...


----------



## chongo

Mr. Bourbon said:


> Ok, so today i went through the box and I tried:
> Bilberry wheel cleaner
> Valet pro citrus degreaser/tar remover
> Astonish alloy cleaner
> IPA
> Cellulose thinners
> WD40
> white spirit
> magic eraser
> 
> And the fluid marks/ runs are STILL there!
> They almost look like wood stain on the lacquer free paint. Maybe I'll have to resort to 1500 wet and dry and hopefully not go through to the primer as I don't think the Meguiars wheel brightener will work now.


 You didn't mention lacquer in your first post? Any pictures you can put up bud:thumb:


----------



## The_Weasel

I managed to remove some with Britemax Grimeout, can't remember the dilution rate.
I did get to it whilst it was still fairly fresh and hadn't had lots of engine heat get to it.

On my own car I left it too long, sanded it down and painted over it :thumb:


----------



## Mr. Bourbon

Trying to upload photo
I may sand down and airbrush over.


----------

